# Danielson pocket scale



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone know how reliable these little fish scales are? I guess they go to 28 lbs and it has a tape measure that goes to 39"... Sure would be cool to max this little sucker out... 

I just don't want to tell any "fish stories" Just fish facts.... 8)


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I have had an 8 pound version of this scale for probably 20 years but it isn't a very good scale. I used it more for the tape measure.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have my own version that I like better than the Danielson:










eyegottagitbak2wurk


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Goob,
I think that there are a lot of tape measurers like yours out there.
Most anglers carry one. -_O-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I just don't want to tell any "fish stories" Just fish facts.... 8)


Then what is the purpose of fishing ??? :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Never let the truth get in the way of a good story.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry about the hijack.


Nambaster, do you have a pic of a Danielson pocket scale?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I will post a picture on thursday. I bought it for less than 5 bucks at sportsmans wharehouse.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

You can get a good didital for around $25.00. Accurate and easy to read.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

This is what you can have for under $5.00


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pic.

I've seen those scales before.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Not a good scale in my opinion. Especially after years of use the thing gets rusty and still. Even new out of the package I don't believe them. Go the extra money and get an electronic scale...


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I have that model and I find it works just as well as my much more expensive Rapala scale...and the rapala model doesn't have a tape measure.

It won't matter too much unless you think you have caught a record. In that case they will test your scale anyways, then you will know the truth. If you can handle the truth!


----------

